# Vlies gleich Vlies???



## Nilly (25. Apr. 2007)

Folgendes Problem brennt mir unter den Nägeln: 

Ich baue gerade einen Gartenteich. Die Größe ist 4,70m x 3,40m und 1,30 m Tiefe. Nach tagelangen googlen und vielen schlaflosen Nächten habe ich mich für eine EPDM Kautschukfolie entschieden, da mein Teich Steilufer hat und ich möglichst faltenfrei verlegen will. Eigentlich wollte ich unter die Folie ein Vlies 900 von Naturagart legen, habe mich aber leider spontan (und weils halt billiger ist) für ein graues Vlies 500 und ein Vlies 300 entschieden. Ich will beides übereinander legen, da ich einen steinigen Lehmboden habe und die Begradigung der Wände sich als fast unmöglich erweist.

Jetzt habe ich den Kugelschreiberminentest bei meinem Vlies gemacht und mit etwas Kraft und Spucke durchdringt die Mine das Vlies -    .

Ich möchte aber eigentlich nicht noch zusätzlich ein 900 Vlies von naturagart kaufen, sonst lohnt es sich nicht mehr den Teich zu wässern, da die Grube voller unterschiedlicher Vliese ist...

Hilfebittende Grüße von Nilly


----------



## karsten. (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Hallo

herzlich willkommen !

folgende Aussage erschließt sich mir nicht !



> ........mich für eine EPDM Kautschukfolie entschieden, da mein Teich Steilufer hat und ich möglichst faltenfrei verlegen will.......


:? 

Falten entstehen , wenn ich eine Folie (2 dimensional)

in eine 3 dimensionale Grube verlege .....

dabei entstehen  zwangsläufig "Überschüsse" die dann als Falten mehr oder wenig geschickt eingebaut werden.  

Das ist zwar mit EPDM vielleicht etwas leichter ,
die Falten werden die Gleichen sein !  

wenn Du geschickt baust , sollte eh am fertigen Teich KEINE Folie
sichtbar sein  

Zum Vlies :
 der Vlies hat vor allem die Aufgabe die Kräfte zu verteilen 

d.h. die Folie zu polstern .

wichtig ist schon beim Verlegen und erstem Befüllen ,dass die Folie
ihren Platz einnehmen kann ohne dass sich Steine verhaken und die Folie beim Bewegen Schaden nimmt. Später soll der Vlies zum Beispiel beim Betreten dafür sorgen , dass die Folie nicht am Untergrund beschädigt wird.

die Gefahr das Folie und Vlies im Teich von Kugelschreibern durchbohrt werden ist überschaubar .   
Größer ist die Gefahr beim Betreten des Teiches zu stürzen und hübsch modellierte (statisch unhaltbare) Strukturen unter der Folie zum Einsturz zu bringen....oder mit der Rosenschere in der Hand abzusaufen. 

Das lustige Bildchen und die Aussage bei NG über die sich durch Vlies selbst 
reparierende Folie gehört mMn. ins Reich der Märchen.

Vielleicht wird das Leiden über den Wasserverlust etwas verlängert   

Wie chirurgisch genau definiert soll denn ein Schaden sein und welche Bestandteile im Wasser eines Gartenteich´s sollen denn dauerhaft den Schaden beheben ?  
bei welchem Untergrund , Wasserdruck , welcher Lochgröße usw. 

_(Hoffentlich schwimmen im Tauchrevier bei NG nur "Artige" ohne Tauchermesser .......
nicht solche Rotzlöffel die in Ihrer Freizeit Wände beschmieren und Papierkörbe zertreten)
_
    


je kantiger der Untergrund ist und je tiefer der Teich ist desto mehr muss mit Vlies gepolstert sein. 
ob nun 1 Lage 900er ( 3 Lagen 300er ) oder mehr oder weniger hängt doch nur vom Untergrund ab .
Wer weniger glätten will/kann muss mehr polstern.

Der Vorbereitung der Grube kommt eh die wichtigste Rolle zu !
das ist eine Arbeit die man NICHT unterschätzen sollte !
Wer hier fuscht 
wird auf Dauer keinen Spaß am Teich haben...

Steile Wände müssen schon glatt oder gepolstert sein.
man kann sie auch mit Zementputz glätten , dann hat man sogar die Möglichkeit Armierungen einzubauen und ist auf "der ganz sicheren Seite"
Den Boden sollte man eh mit Sand polstern.

falls nötig sind Rizom- und Wurzelsperren vorzusehen.

nicht am falschen Ende Sparen !


mfG


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Moin Karsten,



> (Hoffentlich schwimmen im Tauchrevier bei NG nur "Artige" ohne Tauchermesser .......
> nicht solche Rotzlöffel die in Ihrer Freizeit Wände beschmieren und Papierkörbe zertreten)



Du kennst den Aufbau der Dichtung dort schon, oder?
Daran würde jedes Tauchermesser zerbrechen, denn die waren schlau genug, als oberste Schicht u.a. zur Lastenverteilung eine Betonsohle mit Bewehrung einzubauen. 

"Auf jedem Quadratmeter lastet ein Gewicht zwischen 8 und 15 Tonnen."
Quelle: Natur und Garten Ausgabe 61, 1/2007, Seite 11 

Die 5 Lagen Vlies 900, 2x 1mm + 1x 0,15mm PE-Folie als Dichtung des Ganzen müssen wir natürlich auch noch erwähnen. 

Die Abdichtung bei evtl. Beschädigung soll sicher das 2 lagige Bentonit übernehmen.


----------



## karsten. (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

ok.ok.

wenn die auf der Folie *alles* zubetoniert haben ....

die lustige Zeichnung von der sich selbst reparierenden Folie für Kunden bleibt  


mfG


----------



## Nilly (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Hallo Karsten,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort.

Ich habe heute angefangen die Wände meines Teiches an besonders kantigen Stellen mit Magerbeton zu glätten, eine Aufgabe,die mit Sicherheit nicht mein Hobby wird.  
Wenn der Beton getrocknet ist, werde ich mit meinen zwei Vliessorten den Boden polstern und dann beginnt das Trauerspiel mit dem Einlegen der Folie.

Den Test mit dem Kugelschreiber habe ich bei Naturagart gesehen, die die Undurchdringbarkeit ihres Vlieses getestet haben, was mich tief beeindruckt hat. Leider haben mein Mann und ich unterschiedliche Vorstellungen über die Kosten, die ein Teich verursachen darf, deshalb habe ich mich für die billigere Variante entschieden und kein 900 Vlies von Naturagart genommen. 

Ich dachte immer ein Vlies ist ebenfalls eine Wurzelsperre, was kann ich zusätzlich verwenden???

Viele Grüße

Frauke


----------



## Heinrich (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Der Kugelschreibertest ist  richtig .
Es spiegelt in etwa die Belastung wieder , wenn ich in den teich gehe , und auf einen scharfkantigen Stein trete!

Z:B. haben wir auch 450 Gramm Vlies das diesen Kugelschreibertest besteht.

Gramm hat keine Aussagekraft !

Falten kann man einfach  "wegfalten" und mit einem  Spezialkleber  Z.B. Innotec oder Spricotec zukleben.

Wichtig ist nur  , am Ende der Falte , da wo die Falte aus dem Wasser kommt, etwas zwische die Falte zu spreitze , damit ich  evtl. Kappilarkräfte verhindere.

Heinrich


----------



## karsten. (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*



			
				Nilly schrieb:
			
		

> .....Ich dachte immer ein Vlies ist ebenfalls eine Wurzelsperre, was kann ich zusätzlich verwenden???.......




Hallo

Vlies und Teichfolie kann wohl nach letzten Erkentnissen

nicht als 100% tige Wurzelsperre gelten.  

Rizom oder Wurzelsperren (von außen) aus Blech oder Kunststoff sollten bereits vor dem Teich eingebaut werden . Armierter Beton unter der Folie sollte als sicher gelten . Von Innen sollten bei der Verwendung der gefährlichen Pflanzen    die Falten verklebt werden , oder/und Bautenschutzmatten aufgelegt werden und so gebaut werden ,dass man
die Möglichkeit zur Revison hat.

es kommt natürlich immer darauf an mit *wem* man sich anlegt  

der flache Teich ohne __ Schilf usw, auf der Graswiese ist sicher weniger gefährdet als ein tiefer Teich mit den schönen aber bösen   Pflanzen am Ufer inmitten von Baumbestand oder am Bambushain

mfG


----------



## Nilly (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

ich habe heute die besonders unebenen Stellen der Teichwand mit Magerbeton verputzt, als Wurzelsperre eine dicke Textilfolie angebracht und bin jetzt mit den Nerven und den Kräften fertig. Leider befindet sich in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft zu meinem Teich eine Kirschlorbeerhecke und eine große Haselnuss. Aber Blech und Kunststofffolie überschreiten mein Budget, die Hecke muss sich eben mit dem Teich arrangieren.  

Morgen lege ich mein "Vliessortiment" ein, dann die Folie und zum Schluss köpfe ich eine Flasche billigen Sekt auf meinen teuren Teich.: 

Prost!!
Frauke


----------



## Heinrich (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Was macht Ihr euch alle Gedanken über Wurzeln bei Teichfolien ?!

Alle Folien sind wurzelfest , auch die Billigsten!

Probleme können nur selbst gemachte  Klebenähte sein oder Rizome  von Bambus , Queckengras , __ Schilf usw. sein.

Rizome sind der unterirdische Teil  von oberirdischen Sprossen !
Deshalb gilt hier auch nicht  die  garantie über wurzelfestigkeit !

Also immer  Bambus und Co.weg vom Teich  , oder eine mindestens 60 cm tiefe Rizomensperre aus PEHD  machen.

Das Problem dieser Rizome  sind die Kieselsäurekonzentrationen in ihren Spitzen , wenn Ihr einmal  darauf fasst , werdet Ihr merken wie  spitz und hart die sind , die können selbst Bitumendecken durchdringen !

Heinrich


----------



## Pammler (27. März 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*



Heinrich schrieb:


> Was macht Ihr euch alle Gedanken über Wurzeln bei Teichfolien ?!
> 
> Alle Folien sind wurzelfest , auch die Billigsten!
> 
> ...



Heist das, wenn ich Schilf im Teich haben will muß ich den "einsperren"?
oder im Mörtelkübel versenken?


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Servus Torsten

__ Schilf hat deswegen nix im Teich verloren ....

Wie willst Schilf im Teich einsperren 

Ich würde Schilf/Bambus ausserhalb des Teiches einsperren, aber nie im Teich ...


----------



## Pammler (27. März 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Ist das __ Schilf?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/54278&d=1253466812


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Nö ... ist ein Rohrkolben ...

Dem eilt aber auch der Ruf nach, die Folie zu durchlöchern .... 

Einzig der Zwerg-Rohrkolben soll harmlos sein, neigt aber angeblich zum wuchern.

Hatte den Zwerg im Teich, von wuchern allerdings keine Spur und die Folie ist heil geblieben, zumindest bis wir von dort weg gezogen sind.


----------



## Annett (27. März 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Hallo Torsten.

Das sind __ Rohrkolben.... __ Schilfrohr ist was anderes.

Und was die Wurzelfestigkeit von Folie angeht, so handelt es sich dabei meistens um eine DIN-Norm, die nach meinem Wissen lediglich die Wurzelfestigkeit für LUPINEN! bescheinigt.  
http://www.ikt.de/online/f0085/ebene3/kapitel_3_4_2.html



> Bis dahin galt die
> Wurzelfestigkeit nach DIN 4062, der Lupinentest aus dem
> Kanalbau, als Stand der Technik.


Quelle

Also nichts von wegen Baumwurzeln, __ Schilf, Rohrkolben usw.


----------



## Pammler (27. März 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*



Digicat schrieb:


> Dem eilt aber auch der Ruf nach, die Folie zu durchlöchern ....



Nun ja, soll ja ein 300er Vlies und ne Ufermatte rein in den Teich. Notfalls kommt der ganze Kübel rein, noch hab ich ja nicht gebaggert


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Torsten, Vlies und Ufermatten halten den Wurzelspitzen aber auch net Stand ....

Ich würde den __ Rohrkolben neben (gut 2m) den Teich setzen ... dort wo dein geplanter Teich-Überlauf geplant ist ... dort wird es schön "Sumpfig" und er wird prächtig gedeihen ... aber wie schon geschrieben ... EINSPERREN ...

Es hat mal ein User einen Beitrag geschrieben über die Wurzelfestigkeit .... finde in bloß jetzt nicht  ähnlich wie der Post von Annett gerade vorher .... hmmm ... ich begebe mich mal auf die Suche


----------



## Pammler (27. März 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Danke Helmut und Annett, ich werd dann den Kübel einbaggern und ggf. immer mal ausleeren.


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Servus Torsten

So habe jetzt Links gefunden ... aber die beziehen sich auf Bambus, daß aber sehr ähnlich auch auf __ Schilf zutreffen wird 

Bambus am Teich

Wurzelsperrentest
Beide Links aus diesem Thema

Ich bin sicher man findet bestimmt mehr Bilder und Berichte hier


----------



## kft-koi (28. März 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Hallo,
das mit dem Vlies wird meines Erachtens überbewertet. Ich bin Landschaftsgärtner seit 14 Jahren, und bei allen unseren Teichanlagen haben wir maximal 500 G/m² Vlies verbaut. Und alle Teiche haben es gut überstanden. Wichtig ist einzig und allein das alle auf dem Teichboden verteilten Gefahrenstellen entfernt werden. Dann eine kleine Lage Sand und das Vlies obenauf. Eigentlich ist es ja nur dazu da um, wie schon von anderen geschrieben, die Kraft zu verteilen.

Aber mit der EPDM-Folie hast du dir einen Gefallen getan. Am besten verlegen wenn es schön warm ist und die Sonne dir alles leichter macht. Um das Problem mit den Falten in den Griff zu bekommen kannst du die Überlappungen am Schluß verkleben oder Schweißen. Frag da aber am besten einen Fachmann in deiner Gegend, da es nicht ganz so unkompliziert ist. Kostet dich vielleicht 2-3 Stunden Arbeit, aber bei uns hat sich diese Lösung bewährt.


----------



## Annett (28. März 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Moin Helmut.

Meinst Du diese Bilder?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&catid=11&id=755
Das ist aber __ Schilfrohr _(Phragmites australis)_und kein __ Rohrkolben.

Werners Beschreibung vom Breitblättrigen Rphrkolben _(Typha latifolia)_


> Die Rhizome des Breitblättrigen Rohrkolbens gelten als Gefahr für jede Teichfolie - zumindest kann man das immer wieder lesen. Gesehen haben wir aber noch nie eine Folie durch die dieser Rohrkolben gewachsen wäre und wir kennen auch niemanden der das schon einmal gesehen hätte. ...


kann ich nur bestätigen. Vom Nacherzählen her ja, gesehen oder jemanden gesprochen, der es gesehen hat, nein.
 Rohrkolben wuchern trotzdem sehr extrem, wenn ihnen der Standort zusagt, sodass ein Gefäß wirklich empfehlenswert ist. Oder man nimmt einen kleineren Rohrkolben.


----------



## Majaberlin (28. März 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Also ich hatte fast 10 Jahre __ Rohrkolben, __ Igelkolben u.ä. Pflanzen im teich, der mit 1mm PVCFolie ausgelegt war, ohne Flies drunter (allerdings haben wir ja hier märkischen Sandboden). Die Wurzeln sind dreimal um den Teich gewandert (innerhalb des Teiches), aber die Folie ist so stabil wie bei der Verlegung. es lagen auch große Steine drin, die Seerosenkörbe waren mit schweren Steinen belastet, damit sie stehen blieben, hin und wieder ist mein Mann auch mit Anglerhose in den Teich gegangen - wir hatten niemals Probleme, auch jetzt, nach über 10 Jahren, wo wir das Teichwasser abgelassen haben und den Teich sanieren, ist die Folie noch elastisch und total ok.


----------



## Pammler (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Hallo, ich habe 300er Vlies bekommen. Das ist grau. Ist das andere Qualität als das weiße, was man überall sieht?


----------



## Caki04 (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Habe auch einige Fragen...

1. Die Farbe ist doch relativ egal, oder? Oder steht die Farbe noch für Qualitäten?
2. Habe sanidigen und leicht lehmigen Boden am und unterm künftigen Teich und noch so gut wie keine Steine gefunden, 500er Folie habe ich mir vorgestellt, das sollte klappen?
3. und wichtigste Frage..... Kann das Flies auch eine Zeit (Tage) ohne Folie im Teich liegen oder muss ich mit als Ziel setzten, beides am gleichen Tag zu schaffen?

Danke mal wieder für Eure Hilfe...
Caki


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Moin.

@Torsten
Das graue Vlies ist halt aus Recycling-Material hergestellt. Sieht man ja auch deutlich. Wie gut oder schlecht die einzelnen Fasern miteinander verbunden sind, kann man nur vor Ort beurteilen. 
Das weiße NG-Vlies dürfte daher schon eine andere Qualität haben... das 900er besteht ja sogar den Kuliminentest. 
Wir haben aber auch nur ein graues Vlies unter der Folie und bisher ist alles gut. Der erste Teich wurde sogar ohne Vlies gebaut und ist bis heute dicht!

@Caki
zu 1 - siehe Antwort an Torsten 
zu 2 - 500er Folie? Du meinst sicherlich Vlies. Ja, das sollte reichen, wenn alles spitze raus ist und auch keine starkwachsenden Bäume/Sträucher direkt am Teich stehen. An den Stellen, welche Du später etwas stärker belasten wirst (Seerosenkübel, Einstiegsstelle, größere Steine im Teich, Bodenbereich) kannst es ja doppelt legen oder mit einer steinfreien Sandschicht für zusätzlichen Schutz sorgen. Unter Steineinbauten gehört aber auch auf die Folie ein Vlies gelegt. 
zu 3 - wenn Du es so sauber halten kannst, dass keine spitzen Steinchen zwischen Vlies und Folie zu liegen kommen - ja. Wir hatten es stellenweise auch 2 Tage vorher drin und gerade bei einem angekündigtem Gewitterguß und einer nicht zu 100% festen Teichgrube bietet sich das m.M.n. an. So ist man besser vor Abspülungen geschützt.


----------



## Caki04 (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Danke Annett,

Das mit dem Flies unter Steinbauten war mir neu und kam grad noch rechtzeitig. 

Im Bodenbereich werde ich die komplette Fläche unter dem Flies noch mit ca. 5cm Sand auslegen, den habe ich noch vom Abriss meiner Teichwanne über und schaden kann es ja sicher nicht. 

Danke für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## sternhausen (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Hi zusammen

....und ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied ist noch, nähmlich das wie zuvor schon erwähnte "Recyclingvlies" zumeist aus organischem Materalienmix besteht, dass dann früher oder später ganz einfach verfault und somit keine Wirkung mehr hat.
Weiters können beim zersetzen dieser organischen Materialien Stoffe entstehen, die im schlimmsten Fall sogar eine qualittativ schlechte Folie angreifen können.
Weiters setzt sich dann nach Jahren durch das Verschwinden des verfaulenden Vlieses die Folie.........

Das selbe gilt auch bei der Idee die manche haben, einfach einen alten Teppich unter die Folie zu legen, hier ist es noch schlimmer.


Was aber nicht heißen soll, dass dieses Vlies keine Berechtigung hat.
Bei einem Betonteich oder einem kleinen Zierteich, wird es keine große Rolle spielen, nur bei einem odentlichen Teich mit direktem Bodenkontakt würde ich dieses Vlies nicht empfehlen und schon gar nicht selbst verwenden.

Übrigens sollte ein gutes Vlies schützen und nicht polstern.

Das NG 900er Vlies ist mit Sicherheit "das Vlies" unter allen Vliesen und ist je nach Bauvorhaben bestimmt jeden Cent wert.

Natürlich ist sparen immer gut, aber bitte nicht unter Wasser, dass rächt sich früher oder später.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Pammler (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Diese Vlies ist laut Beschreibung 100% Polypropylen und unverrottbar.


----------



## sternhausen (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Hi Torsten

Ich habe ja jetzt nicht speziell deines gemeint.

Ich meine die, die sehr oft in den Bauhäusern angeboten werden, die grauen mit den bunten Flecken drinnen!

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Hi,

ich hab beides in der Hand gehabt. Billigvlies:


 Das Würzelchen ist weder __ Schilf noch Bambus, das ist ein Pflaumenbäumchen.
Und jetzt beim Teichbau das NG 900. 


 
Fazit: Billigvlies nie wieder, ist an der falschen Stelle gespart.


----------



## sternhausen (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Hi miteinander

...was ich noch vergessen habe zu erwähnen...., ein wirklich gutes Vlies ist aus Polyester Fasern vernadelt.
Zur Erklärung, Polyesterfasern sind weicher und lassen sich von daher viel fester und dichter vernadeln als Polypropylenfaser, die sehr steif sind.
Deshalb ist ein Polyestervlies auch bei weitem wurzelfester als  ein Polypropylenvlies.
Aber nochmals, beides hat seine Berechtigung, man sollte nur genau schauen, welche Bedingungen auf einen persönlich zutreffen.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Pammler (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Ich hab jetzt mal beim Herstller angefragt. Stand auf dem Lieferschein was der Unterschied zum weißen Vlies und Baumarktvlies ist.
NG 900 ist mir irgendwie zu teuer.


----------



## koifischfan (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Hast du eine Preisliste? Die haben ja interessante Sachen.


----------



## Wild (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*



Pammler schrieb:


> NG 900 ist mir irgendwie zu teuer.



Hallo,
da sparst du an der falschen Stelle. Dieses Vlies ist jeden Cent wert. Wenn du mit einem Cuttermesser das Vlies schneidest, ist die Klinge nach 5m ruieniert. Und einen Nagel kannst du mit der Hand nur durchdrücken, wenn du Schmerz gewöhnt bist 
Viele Grüße, Norbert


----------



## Pammler (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Hast du eine Preisliste? Die haben ja interessante Sachen.



Das stand in der Antwortmail:

Es gibt keinen online-Vertriebspartner. Wenn Sie uns Ihre komplette Adresse und Ihre Anfrage mitteilen können wir Ihnen ein Angebot unterbreiten.




			
				Wild schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mit einem Cuttermesser das Vlies schneidest, ist die Klinge nach 5m ruieniert.



Ist mir bei dem auch passiert. Ich kam mit dem Cuttermesser garnicht durch, weil es nimmer 100% scharf war. Ich werde es aber noch genauer testen, ehe ich mir ein Vlies für den Teich kaufe.


----------



## Pammler (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Dies die Antwort zur Qualtitätsfrage an den Hersteller:

"unser Schutzvlies besteht aus 100% (Recycling) Polyesterfasern und ist verrottungsfest, bei freier Bewitterung kann jedoch nach 1 Monat ein Festigkeitsabfall eintreten.

Die Beschreibung 100% Polypropylenfasern gehört zur abgebildeten Pflanztasche."


----------



## Pammler (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Also ich habe 300er und 500er verglichen, wobei das 500er viel dichter und fester wirkt als das 300er. 300er ist wohl nur für Sand geeignet. Aber das 500er Billigvlies liegt bei mir sowieso meistens doppelt (durch die Teichform) das reicht bei 1mm EPDM allemal, wenn mann nicht gerade ein Schotterbett unterm Teich hat.


----------



## Pammler (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vlies gleich Vlies???*

Hier das 300er Billigvlies, lag unter meinem Pool:

 

ohne Kommentar.


----------

